# Not so "free choice" minerals???



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

I have recently been asked to care for a herd that does not belong to me. Since this started, I have gained 3 additional customers whom have all hired me to do misc. husbandry chores such as trimming and deworming. In this short time I have noticed a pattern of POOR goat care. I know that it is just because they are not aware of all the things their goats require. 

For example, I have a customer who has a goat that is showing all the signs of anemia. I have discussed worming and parasite treatments but more over I am trying to impress upon him that his goats should have free choice minerals. From my experience, these goat owners are willing to hire me to trim hooves, deworm, milk and bathe etc, but the seem opposed to purchasing something that they are responsible for administering on a regular basis.. We ALL know how easy it is to give free choice minerals, its almost no work at all. But try talking a goat owner to drive to the local supply store, PURCHASE a bucket of Sweetlix Meatmaker (or other) and give it to their goat....its damn near impossible. I am wondering if there is a product on the market that is a quick, maybe injectable/maybe paste (?) all round mineral treatment? I would love to offer to give the goat a quick dose of minerals while I am there and not feel guilty like I could have done more for the poor goat. 

These folks seem much more willing to have me do something for the goat while I am there, than to change their goatcare habits. Again, I know that there are pastes and injectables for Selenum, sulfers, and iron, etc that are sold and administered separately. But is there an ALL IN ONE mineral product in a paste or injectable?


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

what about buying a bucket of Sweetlix yourself, put it out to the goats and bill the owner like you do for your other services? If they see how easy it is, how well the goats accept the mineral lick and how they improve, this should change their mind.


----------



## Packfish (Dec 18, 2009)

No saying this is it but there are goats that will never put on any weight no matter what you do. Those goats if they were in a dairy herd would have been culled. I know a couple that the vet has done everything they can but that's just the way it is.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Any goat that is having problems with weight should be checked for coccidia, lungworms and liver flukes. THese are the three most easily missed weight loss problems. Older goats can get coccidia. I generally test them once a year for the above if I am suspicious.
The vet will probably tell you that older goats don't get cocci unless he is a small ruminant specialist. Noy so.

Of course there's always the goat that looks like an ethiopian refugee no matter what you do, but having their teeth done often helps those, Over the age of 4 or 5 goats should have their teeth checked every year.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

If they aren't getting any minerals, you could have the owners put out trace mineral blocks. That's better than nothing and doesn't require any attending to except to replace the blocks. I hey will chew on them if they really are deficient.


----------

